# URGENT: please recommend a good clean modern hospital for giving birth at



## London girl84 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi there, 
I've recently moved to Saudi, Riyadh and I'm seven and half months pregnant. I'm really confused as to which hospital to book my pregnancy in. Also the lack of spoken English by hospital staff members makes it very frustrating when doing research. 

Which hospital would you recommend in Riyadh ? I would really like to have a natural birth as I have done so with my one year old in the UK. 

Many thanks!


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow! A bit of bad timing on your part. I actually work in EMS for a hospital here.

Your best bet is to find a private hospital. My only recommendation is to contact your embassy, and ask where they would go for their treatment while here in country.


----------



## Dropack (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, I am French expat living in KSA, but close to Jeddah. A lot of expat friends gave birth here at IMC. They usually are high standards medical centers with all facilities and specialists. I know there is one in Riyadh.


----------

